# MPLS: Heyday



## Boondocker (Jun 4, 2014)

Not sure if any of the twin cities crowd has made it here yet, I know chuckles said he was supposed to go last time I saw him. Great food, great crew. If anybody wants to meet for a cocktail and some late night food let me know always looking for an excuse to go there.

Other places I need an excuse to go to: Anywhere besides La Belle Vie and Sea Change (Wouldnt mind going to SC fro late night happy hour boullabaise and a PBR tall boy)


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm headed out of town for most of June but am down for Heyday when I get back. Also, Burch. You need to go to Burch.


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah, the now sous at burch worked with us for a few months. I need top go say hi to him


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 7, 2014)

Had everything on the menu at Heyday last night. It was very good. The fish dishes were particularly strong.


----------

